# ACS Jan 2018 Additional Documents Request



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I submitted ACS assessment on Jan 6th and I received an email requesting for Additional documents on Feb 26. I uploaded the additional documents using "Upload Documents" link in my dashboard on March 1 2018. I can still see "upload documents" link in my dashboard when I have already uploaded them. I called them but they were not kind enough to reply properly.

How much time does it take after "Upload missing documents" step?
Appreciate if someone can help me if I have missed something in the process.

Thanks


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What’s your status on Dash board? Is it with assessor? Once it moves to assessor, it can take anything between 2 to 8 weeks.


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> What’s your status on Dash board? Is it with assessor? Once it moves to assessor, it can take anything between 2 to 8 weeks.


Thanks for your response.
The status on Dashboard is still "Awaiting Documents" with a link to "Upload Documents"


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thanks for your response.
> The status on Dashboard is still "Awaiting Documents" with a link to "Upload Documents"




Send an email to your case officer confirming you have uploaded the documents. They respond in no time. Once they feel the documents are in right order, the case officer assigns to assessor. I guess, it might take at least one or one and a half month for you to get assessed. Btw, what documents and why did they ask you to upload?


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> Send an email to your case officer confirming you have uploaded the documents. They respond in no time. Once they feel the documents are in right order, the case officer assigns to assessor. I guess, it might take at least one or one and a half month for you to get assessed. Btw, what documents and why did they ask you to upload?


Yesterday I replied on the email which I had received stating that the documents have been uploaded. The email states the following:
Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:

please provide documentation for precise dates (dd/mm/yyy) of australian work

And I realised that I had mentioned end date for Aus work experience as Jan 5 2018, but Salary slip till Nov 2017. So uploaded the salary slip for jan 2018.

I am unable to understand why the status is "Awaiting Documents" when the document has already been uploaded a week before.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Yesterday I replied on the email which I had received stating that the documents have been uploaded. The email states the following:
> Please upload the following documents into the Online Application Form:
> 
> please provide documentation for precise dates (dd/mm/yyy) of australian work
> ...




I understand. So, you submitted SD and salary slips instead of roles and responsibilities letter from HR? 

As I said, just send an email letting them know that you have uploaded the documents. Trust me an email or calling them during their work hours works instead of just waiting.


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> I understand. So, you submitted SD and salary slips instead of roles and responsibilities letter from HR?
> 
> As I said, just send an email letting them know that you have uploaded the documents. Trust me an email or calling them during their work hours works instead of just waiting.


I had submitted Statutory declaration earlier itself. Attached salary slips for dec 2017, jan 2018 on 1st March.
I will send another email again. I called them yesterday, but the lady replied I cannot do anything - the case officer should respond to this. Very rude


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Sorry to hear. The case officers I had interacted were very responsive. Send them an email everyday till you get a reply. I don’t see anything wrong in it since you are paying for their services and they are bound to give you an answer. Even posting on their FB page can get you a quick reply. I have never done that though. But, saw people doing it.


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks 
I will keep emailing. Hope to get this done soon!


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thanks
> I will keep emailing. Hope to get this done soon!




Sweet!! All the best.


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thanks, got the assessor working on my application finally.


----------



## auspr17 (May 6, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Thanks, got the assessor working on my application finally.


Good for you.. soon you will the good news all the best ...


----------



## rhapsody (Mar 7, 2018)

*Awaiting Documents*

Hi,

Have you received your assessment letter ? How long did they take after moving the status to with Assessor? 
My application moved to 'with assessor' after emailing them.


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Took around a week after that


----------

